# Briliant tyre cleaner and protectant



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thought I'd post a short review of a product I've been very impressed by.

It's a new (I think) rubber cleaner and tyre protectant from the Briliant range which I bought recently from the polishing company.

Here's a before image showing the befores...










Using these is products is a simple 2 stage process.

First up is the cleaner, which I applied after washing the wheels first with very cherry wheel cleaner.

In order to use the cleaner economically I sprayed it on to a soft brush and brushed this onto an already wet tyre. This foamed up nicely and left a very clean looking finish after I dried it off.










After drying...










Once the wheel and tyre was dried off I sprayed a few squirts of the protectant onto a clean foam applicator and worked it into the surface.

Protectant applied...










The main reasons I like this product over all the others that I have tried is that it's touch dry within minutes. Since doing these tyres I've done over 50 miles in both cars and there has been absolutley zero sling from either and I drove through a heavy shower today and the stuff hasn't disappeared in the rain like so many products would.

All in all I rate this product very highly. Results look great, not too glossy and it's very easy to use. I think this photo is a good showcase shot for this product which was taken of my own car on the same day. Really shows off the bridgestone branding nicely 










When trying them out here I've used them in a very economical manner so although the bottles that they come in look pretty small I think a little will go a long way especially as it looks as if it will last well too.

Top marks to the polishing company for this one. :thumb:

One week later..... and now I'm definitely impressed with how well this stuff lasts.

Here's some more photos to show how this stuff has performed one week later. So the 3 series had done about 350 miles since initial application including a trip to Liverpool and back to County Durham and a daily drive to and from my place of work and some driving up and down a dirt track. It rained several times too.









The one series hadn't been quite so far and was looking less dirtied up as a consequence. Yet for some reason the 1 series sheds far more brake dust than my old 3 series but that's by the by. 









And next after a weekly wash - I brushed round the tyres with my Anza brush and some soapy water then dried them off so I could take a new photo. No new application of tyre cleaner or protectant at this time.




























So a week later and I'm impressed with how well this has lasted. Especially considering I used a very stingy amount on 8 tyres across 2 cars and have done a lot of driving about. Also impressive is that there has been zero sling off on any of the tyres.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

No pics!


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry, trying to figure out why they're not working - I'm a photobucket newbie.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Pics working now..


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks really good, a nice clean natural finish


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks really smart!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

personally i'd use a much stiffer brush on the tyre than what you used, dish brushes from tesco (30p or so) and fantastic


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just what I'm looking for - where did you get it from, can't seem to find it on traders sites


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> personally i'd use a much stiffer brush on the tyre than what you used, dish brushes from tesco (30p or so) and fantastic


seconded


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I do have some stiffer brushes, in fact i've got the meguairs tyre brush somewhere but I'm happy with my trusty old ansa brush from B&Q which I generally use on wheel faces.

I bought the stuff from the polishing company...
http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/briliant.html

i'm really happy with the finish. It's quite natural looking with a pleasant sheen.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice looking brush tho - where did you get it?:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> Nice looking brush tho - where did you get it?:thumb:


you can get them from b&q iirc, perfect for tyres but a bit stiff to be using on paint imo.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep thats right they're from B&Q. I think that was a 2" radius which they dont seem to sell anymore. Though they do have 1" ones which are a bit small but great for air vents.

They come with a plastic ferrule and are supposed to be for varnishes and stains for skirting boards and such like I think. The glue in the ferrule broke down long ago as a result of wheel cleaning chemicals I suppose but the tape I wrapped around has lasted years.

The bristles themselves are actually very soft - maybe they've gotten softer with age?

Here's some detail on the brushes....
http://www.ukhomeideas.co.uk/ideas/decorating/paint-brushes/anza-round-paint-brushes


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good mate, Brilliant Glass Cleaner is also top


----------



## shiny_cougar (Feb 17, 2009)

That looks like a very good finish mate, and by the sounds of it, nice and durable too.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah I'm really pleased with it. I'll take another picture at the weekend and see how well it's lasted. I'll have done about 400 miles by then.


----------



## rhino335 (Aug 3, 2010)

good results, thanks


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Updated with some new pics one week on.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm, think im gonna have to try some of this. thanks for taking the time to post pics!


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

maybe i'm being clueless, but i cant find the tyre stuff on their site....


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder what their leather cleaner is like. I have just finished up my gliptone twins and feel like trying something different.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Really liking the look of this product, i hate shiney tires so this could be for me and it seems pretty durable as well :thumb:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> maybe i'm being clueless, but i cant find the tyre stuff on their site....


Took me ages to find it as well. The site could be laid out better.

I think you'll find it by clicking on the small banner for brilliant which sits down on the left hand side of the main page.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

david_h said:


> I wonder what their leather cleaner is like. I have just finished up my gliptone twins and feel like trying something different.


I dunno mate but I bought the glass cleaner at the same time and that is very good.


----------



## TwrsilkcutV8 (Jun 18, 2009)

*great Job!*

After washing and polishing your alloys what did you seal them with(please dont sat Autoglym its *crap*)and i certainly dont mind spending the extra to get a good job


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

On the 1 series I haven't sealed the wheels for some time now. On the 3 I used Jeffs werkstatt a fortnight ago having bought some from here from another member. Last week I did the body and wheels with autoglym egp followed by hd wax. 
So sorry to say but yeah I guess I used autoglym. Perhaps that's partly why the 3's wheels are cleaner than the 1's despite having done more mileage last week.

This reminds me that I ought to get around to giving the same treatment to the 1's. I've got some rim wax at home too which is pretty good. Actually it would be handy if someone posts a guide for removing wheels - I'm nervy of where jacking points are so have refrained from trying.


----------

